# Vag paint menzerna which polish



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

Can anybody help I'm going to detail a friends e92 black bm with slight hazing and swirls in it ,can anybody tell me which of the menz polishes I will need ,I use 3m pads ,so can you tell me which ones I need or is they any better ones ie lake county etc or menz pads ,I've looked on clean. Your car and lot of the menz polishes sound the same ,thanks


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Dez58pop said:


> Can anybody help I'm going to detail a friends e92 black bm with slight hazing and swirls in it ,can anybody tell me which of the menz polishes I will need ,I use 3m pads ,so can you tell me which ones I need or is they any better ones ie lake county etc or menz pads ,I've looked on clean. Your car and lot of the menz polishes sound the same ,thanks


Saw the post subject and was going to help you out....but VAG is Volkswagen A.G. (Volkswagen Aktiengesellschaft), not BMW.

Hopefully, someone will pop back with a more useful response shortly.:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Power finish with a yellow 3M pad should do the trick.


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

Oops sorry I thought all the geran stuff was the same ,thanks for the reply,shall I finish with the blu pad with the menz final finish


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried doing my E91 with Poorboys SSR2.5 and a green heavy polishing pad and it didn't remove the swirls, so I'd go for the FG400 and a heavy polishing pad or even a cutting pad


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Menz PF2500 on heavy polishing pad followed by SF4000 on light polishing pad. If this combo doesnt work, swap PF2500 for FG400 on cutting pad:thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

im doing R32 so im using PF2500 with Orange Menzerna Pad and its working nicely


----------

